# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Θηραϊκή Ατμοπλοϊα [Nomikos Lines]

## esperos

Επειδή  για  μένα  υπήρξε  η  Nomikos  Lines  αυτή  του  Μάρκου  Π.  Νομικού  και  επειδή  μεταγενέστερα  προέκυψε  άλλη  με  το  ίδιο  όνομα,  γι'  αυτό  χρησιμοποίησα  τον  τίτλο  της  Θηραϊκής  Αμοπλοΐας  για  να  ξεχωρίσει  από  τους  αντιγραφείς. Εδώ  λοιπόν  δύο  φυλλάδια  για  να  θυμούνται  οι  παλιοί  και  να  μαθαίνουν  οι  νεώτεροι.


NL0001.jpg 

NL0002.jpg

NL0003.jpg

NL0004.jpg

----------


## esperos

Και  η  συνέχεια  των  ανωτέρω.


NL0005.jpg

NL0006.jpg

NL0007.jpg

NL0008.jpg

----------


## vinman

Φανταστικά πράγματα φίλε Esperos...
Μας χαρίζεις μοναδικές στιγμές...

----------


## nautikos

Και εδω μια διαφημιστικη καταχωρηση της εταιρειας για τα δρομολογια των *Καραισκακης* και *Καναρης*.

nmk.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Agamemnon_ in Brindisi. Italy in 1964 from a postcard of those days
See her schedule above.


Achilleus in Brindisi 1964.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Και μια συμβολή εκ μέρους μου, τα δρομολόγια του 1963 μαζί με το πρόγραμμα κρουαζιέρων του ίδιου έτους:

Nomikos1 Kopie.jpg

Nonikos2 Kopie.jpg

Nomikos4 Kopie.jpg

Nomikos5 Kopie.jpg

Nomikos6 Kopie.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Και το τέλος της μπροσούρας  :Wink:  
Nomikos7 Kopie.jpg

----------


## starce

File appia, poli endiaferon brochures

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά, πλάνο με τα καταστρώματα του Μιαούλη, δεν είχα ξαναδεί!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

For me, *Nomikos Lines* was the Mercedes of ship travel, period! Clean, almost brand new ships, great service...  And all the ships simply beautiful. Here is the schedules of the five Greek heroes on June 15, 1957
Nomikos June 15 1957,jpg.jpg

----------


## esperos

> For me, *Nomikos Lines* was the Mercedes of ship travel, period! Clean, almost brand new ships, great service... And all the ships simply beautiful. Here is the schedules of the five Greek heroes on June 15, 1957
> Nomikos June 15 1957,jpg.jpg


Νίκο  σωστά!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The schedule of _Nomikos Lines_ on April 15, 1955. *Achilleus* has a prominent position
Apr 15 1955 Nomikos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μια όμορφη διαφήμιση με σκίτσο του "Μιαούλης"

nomikos ad.jpg
Πηγη: Πλωτώ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Kαι μια όμορφη διαφήμιση με σκίτσο του "Μιαούλης"


A very unusual ad indeed!
Thanks

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Achilleus_ passing the Canal of Corinth

Achileus in Corinth.jpg

----------


## DAFEL

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΝΙΚΟ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ Ο ΜΗΝΑΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΟΣ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Two more ads from _Eleu0eria of 1967_

Left: January 1, 1967 (Protoxronia 1967 and things are going well for _Nomikos_)  Right: April 20, 1967 including *Delos'* cruises... (This is the day before Papadopoulos's _coup d'etat_, the last day in the history of _Eleu0eria_. _Kokkas_ and _Vlahou_ (_Kathimerini, Mesimvrini, Eikones_) were the two _undesirable paper publishers_ of the colonels...)

19670101 Nom.jpg19670420 Nom.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Agamemnon_

Agamemnon.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Διθυραμβικό άρθρο για την εταιρεία του Νομικού στην εφημερίδα Εμπρός της 26ης Μαρτίου 1960 (από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης):

1960 03 26 Εμπρός σελ 12a.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Απο το φυλλο  της Καθημερινης  21 Ιουνιου του 1968._ 

nomikos.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Διαφημιστικες καταχωρησεις στην Καθημερινη 29-Αυγουστου 1954_

nomikos lines01.jpg

nomikos lines.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Αποφάσισα τελικά σήμερα, να καταξοδευτώ για χάρη του nautilia.gr και αγόρασα επιτέλους ένα scanner :mrgreen:

Ιδού λοιπόν το αποτέλεσμα: Μια μπροσούρα της Θηραϊκής για το καλοσώρισμα των Αγαμέμνων και Αχιλλεύς

Nomikos001.jpg

Nomikos002.jpg

Nomikos003.jpg

Nomikos004.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη η μπροσουρα, καλοριζικο και το  Skanner.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Marcus, congratulations on these fantastic brochures and well done on getting your scanner!

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! / Thank you very much!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ανακοινωση της Nomikos Lines απο την περιοδο 1956−57

Φωτογραφια στην ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη  του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)


Nomikos 1956-57.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εδω το 1960

Φωτογραφια στην ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη  του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)


Nomikos 1960.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η μεγαλοπρεπεια της *Ατμοπλοιας Νομικου...*

2 Μαιου 1956 
*Αχιλλευς, Αγαμεμνων, Μιαουλης, Καναρης, Καραισκακης*

Ησουν πασας οταν ταξιδευες με τα πλοια του Νομικου, ησουν ... Ευρωπαιος

Ομορφες μερες της νιοτης μου...

19560502 Nomikos.jpg

Ο Νομικος και τα πλοια του εφεραν την Ελλαδα πιο κοντα στους Αθηναιους. Και εφεραν καθαριοτητα, ομορφια και πολυτελεια...

17 Μαιου 1952
19520720 Nomikos.jpg

19520720 Nomikos2.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΘΑΥΜΑΣΤΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ.ΟΜΩΣ ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΣΟΒΑΡΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕ?

----------


## Ellinis

Φαίνεται οτι η εταιρεία είχε κάνει τον κύκλο της στην ακτοπλοϊα. Ο Μάρκος Νομικός ήταν στη δύση του βίου του και ο γιός του Πέτρος φαίνεται πως βρήκε πιο ενδιαφέρουσα επιχειρηματικά τη δράση του ομίλου στα ποντοπόρα. Η εταιρία συνέχισε, και νομίζω συνεχίζει και σήμερα, να επενδύει σε φορτηγά πλοία, όχι όμως ως "Θηραϊκή".

----------


## nikos1945

Αρη καλησπερα ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, ομως αραγε η παντιερα του θα ειναι ιδια?στα ποντοπορα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αρη καλησπερα ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, ομως αραγε η παντιερα του θα ειναι ιδια?στα ποντοπορα


_Νικολα  το σινιαλο που ειχε στα ποντοπορα _ 
sinialo nomikos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Θαυμαζουμε παλιες διαφημισεις της *ΘΗΡΑΙΚΗΣ ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΙΑΣ* του *ΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ* απο τις 21 και 27 Ιουνιου, 6 Ιουλιου και 10 Αυγουστου 1952....  *Μιαουλης, Καναρης, Καραισκακης

*19520621 Theraiki.jpg19520627 Theraiki.jpg19520706 Theraiki.jpg19520810 Theraiki.jpg

Και 13 χρονια αργοτερα (21/2/1965) τα τρια πλοια ειναι ακομη εκει, με την προσθηκη του *Δηλος* και του *Λητω*...

19650321 Nomikos.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

Νικολα το Δηλος ηταν κρουαζιεροπλοιο που το μετασκευασε απο πολεμικο η εταιρια Νομικου αν δεν κανο λαθος ηταν αδελφακι των πλοιων  ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ......ΡΟΔΟΣ του Τυπαλδου? ευχαριστω

----------


## Ellinis

> Νικολα το Δηλος ηταν κρουαζιεροπλοιο που το μετασκευασε απο πολεμικο η εταιρια Νομικου αν δεν κανο λαθος ηταν αδελφακι των πλοιων  ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ......ΡΟΔΟΣ του Τυπαλδου? ευχαριστω


Nίκο το ΔΗΛΟΣ δεν ήταν πολεμικό αλλά κρουαζιερόπλοιο από κατασκευής. Αδελφό των ΡΟΔΟΣ και ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ήταν το ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ του Καβουνίδη.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Νικολα το Δηλος ηταν κρουαζιεροπλοιο που το μετασκευασε απο πολεμικο η εταιρια Νομικου αν δεν κανο λαθος ηταν αδελφακι των πλοιων ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ......ΡΟΔΟΣ του Τυπαλδου? ευχαριστω


Ήταν το γερμανικό ημερόπλοιο Wappen von Hamburg το οποίο ακόμα διασώζεται στην Καλιφόρνια των ΗΠΑ. Περισσότερα και πολύ ενδιαφέροντα που καλύπτουν όλη την ιστορία του και σαν Δήλος, εδώ: http://maritimematters.com/2010/08/m...cked-part-one/

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ήταν το γερμανικό ημερόπλοιο Wappen von Hamburg το οποίο ακόμα διασώζεται στην Καλιφόρνια των ΗΠΑ. Περισσότερα και πολύ ενδιαφέροντα που καλύπτουν όλη την ιστορία του και σαν Δήλος, εδώ: http://maritimematters.com/2010/08/m...cked-part-one/


Φιλε Νικο

Μπορεις να δεις πολυ προσφατες φωτογραφιες απο τον Αγιο Φραγκισκο, παρμενες απο αντιπροσωπο μου, οπου το πλοιο (σαν *Aurora* τωρα) ετοιμαζεται.   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...-Hamburg/page5

----------


## Gallos952

> Και εδω μια διαφημιστικη καταχωρηση της εταιρειας για τα δρομολογια των *Καραισκακης* και *Καναρης*.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13902


*What year is it ? Thanks.*
JF@Paris.fr

----------

